
How Sourcegraph Scales with the Language Server Protocol - georgewfraser
https://text.sourcegraph.com/how-sourcegraph-scales-with-the-language-server-protocol-a4e8fd3fbae5
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Thanks for posting this! And thanks to Microsoft,
Codenvy, RedHat, etc., for their foundational work on LSP.

For the curious: we have links to more language server implementations at
[http://langserver.org](http://langserver.org). And if you want to see what
real LSP requests/responses look like, go to
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/gorilla/websocket/-/blob/...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/gorilla/websocket/-/blob/compression.go)
and hover/click on tokens with the JS console open.

Happy to answer any questions about LSP or our usage of it.

